# Unpleasing in Teas....



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

That unpleasant taste might have been basswood mixed in. 

They bloom about the same time as clover and most beeks would call the honey clover honey because they know that is in bloom, but Basswood (aka Linden) leaves a strong aftertaste. I personally like it just fine, but some people don't like it.

Orange Blossom honey is very commonly sold and the citrus elements go nicely with the acid in the tea. Try that.


----------

